# 5 day transfers at GRI



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I went to my review meeting last week. The new technology and incubators they have is said to be amazing. The nurse said NHS have spent millions on it. 

They said that as much as possible the transfers will be 5 days instead of 3 days as they can tell so much more about the embroyos and pick the very best ones. 

Anyone got any thoughts on this? x


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Don't know much about it but it sounds great


----------



## dolphin162 (Oct 6, 2013)

That sounds fantastic  I am reading a lot about it all just now as we should get off the waiting list for the GRI very, soon 
Waiting for my letter to tell us that we are top of the list. Reading about 3 and 5 day embryos just now and they seem to have good success with the 5 day ones as well with the 3 day ones. 
Just wondering if we still get to choose how many embryos go back when they are 5 day blasts? We would like 2 put back to increase the chances. We are 30 and 35 years old when we start  x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Putting 2 back doesn't actually increase the chances by much. I thought it doubled them but it doesn't. 

I think if it's your 1st cycle and you are under 35 it's very likely 2 be single transfer x


----------



## dolphin162 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Josie1,

that's interesting that it doesn't increase the chances by that much? Where did you hear about that?
We will read more about it and discuss it with the Drs and see what they say. The only thing that worries me more than DP is the chance of having twins or triplets as I am a very small and petite person. I am only 5'1 (156 cm) and weigh 54 kg. Also DP's dad is a twin so wonder if there is an increased chance?? 
Anyway surprisingly I have seen a lot of young ladies here and on other forums where they are even under 30 years old and they put 2 back in their first IVF attempt. x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

The consultant told us it's only a few percent. 

I had 2 put back on my 1st attempt but only because they were what were classed as low predictors. If they will high predictors my clinic was adamant on 1 transferred back. 

My friend just had her 1st IVF at GRI and they wouldn't let her put 2 back as it was her 1st attempt, luckily she's pregnant  x


----------



## dolphin162 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Josie1,

that is fantastic that your friend got pregnant with just the 1   Gives me hope that it really can work  

Thank you that's good to know. Given my fear of ending up with triplets I am actually fine with putting back only 1.   
Good luck to all of us x


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Josie1

I hope you don't mind me posting but I was wondering if the doctor at GRI said to you that it was definitely only 5 day transfers? I have a low AMH and now worrying that the NHS are only doing 5 day transfers 😔 I only get a few eggs so my chances of making it to day 5 are very slim!

Thanks

Stinky x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

They are still doing 3 day transfers. It just depends on the individual and the embroys x


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Josie1

I am now thinking about trying to get transferred back to GRI. I feel we were put on the spot regarding transferring to Dundee, and now that I've thought it through, I'm not feeling confident!

Thanks again, 

Stinky x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Is it far for you 2 travel? x


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

I live in Glasgow so it's around 1 hour and 40 mins to get there. I work in Kilmarnock though which would mean another 40 minutes onto that if I was travelling from work for appointments  

I feel I've stupidly jumped at the chance of being seen sooner and not thought it all through properly!

Stinky x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh that's quite a trek. I guess it depends how much longer you would need to wait for Glasgow. Then weigh it up. 

I'd phone and check then decide x


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Josie1  

Think I will phone today.

Stinky x


----------

